# Resources > Education Center >  >  Increasing Dream Realism : Read at your own risk

## wasup

No one really voted in my poll (2 possible tutorials), but I decided to go ahead and make a tutorial on increasing dream realism.  I'm worried about it not being long enough though  :wink2: .  If you have any corrections about grammar, punctuation, using the right word, etc., feel free to tell me.  Also, if you want to comment about the tutorial in any way then please do.  I'm not so happy about the format though, I'll let you decide.  Anyways... here it goes...

EDIT: I like the format now...
____________________________

*Conclusion*

This is tutorial that is mainly some guidelines for increasing your dream realism.  You don't have to follow it exactly though.  Try to find ways that work for you.  Hopefully you found this tutorial quite beneficial and helpful for you.

----------


## Sparky

Much better than my tutorial, A +   ::D:

----------


## Howie

::thumbup::  This Tutorial looks very well thought out as well as user friendly.
** I think that some of us that have been Lucid dreaming for awhile get in ruts and patterns. I myself found it helpful to read information I may have already known but to be formatted in aTutorial manner maid me realize the areas that I could use some mental dicipline. 
 Thanks > wasup  :Exclaim:

----------


## wasup

Thanks Howetzer and Sparky.  I would also like to know if I'm being redundant with phrases, words, or ideas in general (it is annoying to read the information more than once, and a tutorial is for one "concise" thing).  Also, tell me if I'm leaving anything out.

EDIT: Do you think anyone will read the whole thing?

Have any of you read the wholllle thing...?

----------


## wasup

Edited the tutorial, check out the second paragraph...

EDIT: Okay done, it will help you read it easier without thinking it is overwhelming...

----------


## Sparky

Awesome, thats one great tutorial, wasup.

Printed for future reference.  8)

----------


## wasup

> _Originally posted by Sparky_
> *Awesome, thats one great tutorial, wasup.
> 
> Printed for future reference.  8)*



Thanks!  You know it should be going up in the tutorial section anyways  :tongue2: 

PS: I might edit it some time to add some stuff.  I think it is still quite incomplete... I kind of rushed through it.  Most people don't suggest anything when the tutorial is already very long, but I'd be happy to add some stuff...

----------


## Placebo

Very nice.... I'd still like you to write the other article as well though  ::D:  Unless you want someone else to attempt that one...

----------


## wasup

Thanks... usually when I ask for help on improving tutorials no one ever comments on it... 

Deja vu... 

Well, I guess this is free to be put in the tutorials section if you so wish (less desperate way of saying "please, please put it in there").

----------


## TheUnknown

I'm gonna pop a question in here though.. what about becoming aware that you are asleep.. and losing control of the dream only to wake up because you "felt" your body.

Thats an important point.. but I give it an A+ because its excellently written and contains valid information.  I'd just like to see a little section like that in there.

----------


## Placebo

> _Originally posted by wasup_
> *Thanks... usually when I ask for help on improving tutorials no one ever comments on it...*



I commented on your topic where you asked about the 2 articles
In fact, I even asked a question, which you ignored  :wink2:

----------


## Demerzel

Yah, that's good.

that sounded sarcastic. i'm tired, gimme a break.

----------


## nerve

I'll print it out now and read it when I have time...

----------


## nightowl

I've read the first half(which is what im only interested in) and I'd say its pretty good A/A+....good job  ::goodjob2::

----------


## wasup

I doubt anyone noticed but I've been away for a couple days  :tongue2: .  I've tried to not come to dreamviews because it is making me go to sleep at midnight or later and I feel it is affecting my academic performance.  I don't want to make one of those "can't be here as much" topics so just letting you know well... I can't be here as much due to school.  I WILL, though, come on the weekends as often as I can.  

TheUnknown - I don't necessarily understand what that has to do with dream realism...  Would you elaborate on that?

Wait... do you mean making your dream more reliable so you don't lose lucidity etc.?  If you do, see "grounding your awareness".  If that doesn't answer your question, elaborate so I can write about it.  

Mark - Thanks

Paperdoll - Cool  :smiley: .  It is overwhelming, but I thought I had to do dream realism some justice. 

Nightowl - Hey, that's what its for  :tongue2: .  You aren't necessarily obligated to read the whole thing and as I said in the beggining it is made so that you only have to read what you would find interesting.

If this was to be put into tutorials, I would like it to be put before the weekend ends so I can add any information that one think needs added (such as TheUnkown's comment).

----------


## nightowl

> I doubt anyone noticed but I've been away for a couple days Tongue. I've tried to not come to dreamviews because it is making me go to sleep at midnight or later and I feel it is affecting my academic performance. I don't want to make one of those \"can't be here as much\" topics so just letting you know well... I can't be here as much due to school. I WILL, though, come on the weekends as often as I can. [/b]



Ive been gone for this whole week basically as well(Painting my room and such)...anyway see you on the weekends

----------

